# ceiling fan install with no red wire



## fabian (Dec 29, 2008)

so im looking to put ceiling fans with lights 2 of my bedrooms. but the current wire there is just white and black. not 14/3 wire... is there still a way to hook up?


----------



## PLUMBINGITALL (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes you just have to tie the blue and black wire from the ceiling fan together and tie it to the black wire from the light box. It will work fine but you will turn the light and fan on at the same time. But you can use the chain switch's to cut off the light or fan seperate.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Two possible scenarios come to mind- 
1) The wires are unswitched (hot) all the time meaning white is neutral and black is hot- if so (without any changes) you would probably need to control the fan / fan light using pull chains on the fixture- you may also find a particular remote control fan that could do this with the right electronics.
2) the black and white are switched where the white is a switch leg and not marked. Is there a wall switch that powers it? Can be tested with tester. 

In either case you cannot have what you want which I think is seperate switching of light and fan unless it is wired for seperate switched connections from wall switch to ceiling box. If wall switched then the switch operates both the fan and light together.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We have 6 overhead fans/lights in the house & I installed different pull chains
The light pull chain has a clear dolphin ($1 on clearance)
The fan pull chain is a solid pull (factory supplied)

Very easy to tell which is which now


----------



## fabian (Dec 29, 2008)

in the rooms i want to put the light/fan in has a wall switch that triggers the ceiling light. single pole switch


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

You will have to operate the fan and light from their pull chains or install a remote control.


----------



## surrogate (Feb 14, 2009)

A lot of the higher end ceiling fans (Casablanca, Minka) come with wall controls and/or remotes that only require one hot wire. There are probably some cheaper brands that have the same thing, but I've found they will usually start vibrate or make some irritating noise sooner or later. I've had a Casablanca Stealth in my computer room for over 15 years that runs as quiet as the day I installed it.


----------



## fabian (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks everyone for the replies.


----------

